# Should I get the pump



## G3mm4 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I am 15 years old. I am T1. I have recently trialed the pump but I am still undecided about whether to get it. Would anyone like to share their experiences, good and bad about the pump, please? 

Thanks


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 4, 2013)

putting all the insulin delivery options that can help you achieve an almost perfect background and accurate meal time doses aside, the pump for me has just totally changed the daily nuisance of injecting.........and it allows you to take much less insulin than you would when injecting.....

theres alot of things to be said about the pump but I am sure some other folk will be able to tell you specific good points to them...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 4, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Hi, I am 15 years old. I am T1. I have recently trialed the pump but I am still undecided about whether to get it. Would anyone like to share their experiences, good and bad about the pump, please?
> 
> Thanks



Hi and welcome to the forum. 
The best way to approach your question is to turn it around. What are you not sure about? If you can tell us that then we can reassure you 
Obviously as we are all using pumps we love using them.
For me I can only say positive things, quality of life is no1 on the list.
You do have to work hard using the pump though as in plenty of blood tests and making adjustments. Bottom line is you only get out of it what you put in


----------



## Redkite (Sep 4, 2013)

My son loves his pump and would never go back to injections!

Advantages:

- insulin always with you, easy to take insulin wherever you are at the push of a button (less conspicuous than an injection pen for the self-conscious).

- basal insulin can be programmed hour by hour if necessary to tailor it exactly to your needs (on Lantus, my son would have to go to bed on 16mmol to avoid being hypo by morning, there was a huge drop, then later in the day his basal would run out, and he would need top-ups of novorapid.  On the pump, he has exactly the amount of basal needed and can be 5-6mmol all night.

- easy to manage exercise/illness by setting a temporary basal rate (lower or higher) for a few hours

- easy to eat what you like by carb counting and bolusing insulin as you go (e.g. for parties/buffets he can just keep adding more insulin, whereas on injections it was either all in one go, or he'd have to have multiple jabs!)

- easier to manage foods like pasta by using a dual wave or extended bolus spread over a few hours to match your digestion.  (On MDI he would go low within an hour of eating pasta and then high a while later due to the insulin working faster than the food digested.  He had to have two injections a couple of hours apart).

- one cannula needle every 2-3 days instead of 6-7 injections per day or more, reducing chance of lumps forming at injection sites


Disadvantages:

- except for Animas, pumps aren't waterproof, so you have to disconnect for swimming.  This can be a nuisance on beach/pool holidays (we tend to leave the pump in our holiday apartment while out at beach etc. and use injection pen temporarily)

- you have to be quite innovative finding a suitable place to wear the pump if wearing a posh frock (not a problem my son has encountered!) - again, some people may leave their pump at home for a dressy evening out and take injection pen.

- there is more diabetes equipment to go with it (reservoirs and infusion sets) - this is not really a disadvantage, just more stuff to be organised about ordering in supplies.  I find it a minor pain the amount of stuff we have to pack for a holiday, because as well as all the pump stuff you need to always take injection pens as a back up just in case the pump fails.  (Ours never has in 7 years).

I would say go for it definitely!


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses I have had. It's has helped especially with the advantages and disadvantages. 

The things which I am not sure about are,
- the fact it will be attached to me all of the time. 
- trying to hide the tube. 

I am just worried that I will go for it and I will not enjoy it as it is there all of the time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 4, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you for all the responses I have had. It's has helped especially with the advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> The things which I am not sure about are,
> - the fact it will be attached to me all of the time.
> ...



Tubing is no problem at all  It comes in different lengths so you can have your cannula where you want. If you do have a little spare just roll it up like a hosepipe and put a bit of tape on it.
Being attached I never had a problem with after the 1st 24 hours, after that I used to check to make sure I still had the pump with me 
Clothes can be altered as well to make small holes in pocket to thread the tubing through if you want the pump in a pocket. There's loads of different cases to put a pump in as well as belts to wear.
No 1 rule though if you do have a pump is you have to name it. We have all given our pumps names 

Worrying about wearing a pump is normal we all did when we first started.
Do you know which pump you would have if you decide to have one?


----------



## Redkite (Sep 4, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you for all the responses I have had. It's has helped especially with the advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> The things which I am not sure about are,
> - the fact it will be attached to me all of the time.
> ...



The thing is, if you find you don't get on with it, you can always go back to injections.  But I don't know anyone who has!  

Also, I forgot to mention the rather important fact that having a pump drastically improved my son's Hba1c, and therefore it is reducing his risk of complications later on in life.

Lastly, as Sue says, most of the other adult pumpers on here have named their pump - my son thinks that's "a bit weird"!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 4, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Lastly, as Sue says, most of the other adult pumpers on here have named their pump - my son thinks that's "a bit weird"!



Lol bet that's because he can't think of a good name for his pump


----------



## Redkite (Sep 4, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol bet that's because he can't think of a good name for his pump



I don't think it ever occurred to him (or me) until I told him some people do name their pumps.  He's always seen it as a gadget, not a personality!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 5, 2013)

Well R2D2 was more of a gadget WITH a personality, and Mike calls his pump Artoo.  Mine's called Holly - which was the name of the computer in  Red Dwarf.

But having said that, although it was a separate entity when I first got it, by now it's more essential, it's a bit like having an extra arm or leg or something - just another part of ME as opposed to being separate.

You know, like an external pancreas?


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Tubing is no problem at all  It comes in different lengths so you can have your cannula where you want. If you do have a little spare just roll it up like a hosepipe and put a bit of tape on it.
> Being attached I never had a problem with after the 1st 24 hours, after that I used to check to make sure I still had the pump with me
> Clothes can be altered as well to make small holes in pocket to thread the tubing through if you want the pump in a pocket. There's loads of different cases to put a pump in as well as belts to wear.
> No 1 rule though if you do have a pump is you have to name it. We have all given our pumps names
> ...



If I would go onto the pump I would have the Accucheck one with the remote.  
I really appreciate all of your help you have given me and if I go for the pump I promise I will name it. 

A question I would love to ask is that, is the pump worth having some rough patches for a few months and constantly having to find new places to hide it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> If I would go onto the pump I would have the Accucheck one with the remote.
> I really appreciate all of your help you have given me and if I go for the pump I promise I will name it.
> 
> A question I would love to ask is that, is the pump worth having some rough patches for a few months and constantly having to find new places to hide it?



Hello again 
yes most def worth a few weeks or months of ups and downs whilst you sort your basal out.
Most of us could have quite cheerfully have chucked the pump out of the window to start with. That soon passes though, and the quality and ease of life on a pump has the wow factor compared to injections.

I just keep my pump in my pocket or on my waistband (right side) Cannulas go on my tum so the tubing just goes right across. Having a remote control as you will have you can pop your pump anywhere you like as you don't have to fish it out to bolus.
Besides you don't have to hide your pump unless it would make you feel self conscious 
There's a fantastic book called pumping insulin by John walsh which can be had from amazon This would iron out a lot of the early teething problems plus you have everyone on here to help plus your parents I hope and your hospital team as well. 
Most of our fears about going on the pump are fears of the unknown 
Once on the pump we all wondered what we were worried about.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi.

I'm new on the pump & have fought for one since I was 15.

I've had mine for 2 days now & it's nice to not have to think have I injected, oh no I'm doing exercise & I have all my insulin on board - quick I need to eat more carbs, you can have a temporary basal rate for exercise high bloods etc but best thing, different basal rates every hour so it helps.

I've got the Accu Chek combo, I've called mine Jerry (I called my diabetes Tom)

If I was you, try it & it should help you (even tho you have to put work in)
and if you hate it, you can always go back on MDI but what have you got to loose?

Did your nurse give you a DVD of the pump with the lessons about the pump, cannulas etc?


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello again
> yes most def worth a few weeks or months of ups and downs whilst you sort your basal out.
> Most of us could have quite cheerfully have chucked the pump out of the window to start with. That soon passes though, and the quality and ease of life on a pump has the wow factor compared to injections.
> 
> ...



thank you, I do have the support of my family and a great hospital team. it seems that a part of why i am scared is because I dunno how I am going to feel and what will happen. Also, thank you for the suggestion about the book I will look into it.
Do you have any suggestions about getting over the fear of what will happen?


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new on the pump & have fought for one since I was 15.
> 
> ...



Hi, I have been on trial a couple of times but my nurse has not given me a DVD but showed me about cannulas when I went on trial. 
If you don't mind me asking how are you finding the pump, with finding places to put it and having it in general life? If I went onto the pump I would be on the same one as you. (I like the naming by the way  )


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> thank you, I do have the support of my family and a great hospital team. it seems that a part of why i am scared is because I dunno how I am going to feel and what will happen. Also, thank you for the suggestion about the book I will look into it.
> Do you have any suggestions about getting over the fear of what will happen?



I'm one of those who badly wanted a pump so was going to like it come hell or high water. Like others I would never give my pump back. So when the day came I just took the plunge.  Can you meet or have you met any other pumpers of your own age? If you haven't ask your hospital team if that would be possible and do talk to them about your worries and concerns.
Have you had a trial of some cannulas and having a pump on you for a few weeks? If not ask to try one with saline solution in it.

Have just had a look at the combo web site and fund this page for you https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/pumptherapy/why-accu-chek-combo.html ask them to send you the info in the post about the pump and also look on youtube as bet there will be loads of videos on there


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm one of those who badly wanted a pump so was going to like it come hell or high water. Like others I would never give my pump back. So when the day came I just took the plunge.  Can you meet or have you met any other pumpers of your own age? If you haven't ask your hospital team if that would be possible and do talk to them about your worries and concerns.
> Have you had a trial of some cannulas and having a pump on you for a few weeks? If not ask to try one with saline solution in it.



I have a friend I met on camp and have asked her some questions, I have also been on trial twice with the Accucheck pump with the saline in it. But it turned out I was hyper sensitive to the metal cannula and can only use the flexi ones. I only had the trial puno for a week each time as many people wanted it to trial and did I not feel it was for long enough.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Hi, I have been on trial a couple of times but my nurse has not given me a DVD but showed me about cannulas when I went on trial.
> If you don't mind me asking how are you finding the pump, with finding places to put it and having it in general life? If I went onto the pump I would be on the same one as you. (I like the naming by the way  )



It's fine, I've had 1 error in the night but it woke me & it was fine to sort ( I'm older than you & live on my own but your parents will be able to help you if you are worried)

In my box I was given had 2 things so I can wear it in a pouch round my neck or on a strap round my tummy. When I went out last night I put it down my bra & it wasn't obvious to anyone that I was diabetic or had a pump on. A friend from here is going to make me a pump pouch for my leg
And for bed, I'm childish (I bought a pump pet) so I can find it easier & I know it's not dropped off the bed.

I was told the best place for the pump is tummy & hips, you can use your legs or arms but they aren't the best.
I've got my first cannula change tomorrow morning & I'm not scared as I was imagining how you put it in.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> I have a friend I met on camp and have asked her some questions, I have also been on trial twice with the Accucheck pump with the saline in it. But it turned out I was hyper sensitive to the metal cannula and can only use the flexi ones. I only had the trial puno for a week each time as many people wanted it to trial and did I not feel it was for long enough.



Many find they can't use the metal cannula so don't worry about that 
The tethlon cannulas come in different lengths and angles as well so some there to suit everyone. If you have a reaction to the sticky tape there's a spray which acts as a barrier so no itch in that dept either.
Someone came up with the idea of using a yoyo as a pretend pump ie, yoyo in pocket and string stuck to tum with a bit of tape. If you try that I promise I wont tell if you play with the yoyo


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm one of those who badly wanted a pump so was going to like it come hell or high water. Like others I would never give my pump back. So when the day came I just took the plunge.  Can you meet or have you met any other pumpers of your own age? If you haven't ask your hospital team if that would be possible and do talk to them about your worries and concerns.
> Have you had a trial of some cannulas and having a pump on you for a few weeks? If not ask to try one with saline solution in it.
> 
> Have just had a look at the combo web site and fund this page for you https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/pumptherapy/why-accu-chek-combo.html ask them to send you the info in the post about the pump and also look on youtube as bet there will be loads of videos on there



Thank you for going out of your way to help me it means alot that you are trying to help. I will have a look at the website and on YouTube to find different things


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> It's fine, I've had 1 error in the night but it woke me & it was fine to sort ( I'm older than you & live on my own but your parents will be able to help you if you are worried)
> 
> In my box I was given had 2 things so I can wear it in a pouch round my neck or on a strap round my tummy. When I went out last night I put it down my bra & it wasn't obvious to anyone that I was diabetic or had a pump on. A friend from here is going to make me a pump pouch for my leg
> And for bed, I'm childish (I bought a pump pet) so I can find it easier & I know it's not dropped off the bed.
> ...



I found when I was on trial that if you put the pump in a couple of winter wooly socks that helps as well. I have been told about the hips and tummy as well. Were you wearing something that had no pockets? And was it uncomfortable in your bra?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you for going out of your way to help me it means alot that you are trying to help. I will have a look at the website and on YouTube to find different things



You are more than welcome  And thank you for saying thank you.
Any questions or worries just ask someone will answer and try to help


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Many find they can't use the metal cannula so don't worry about that
> The tethlon cannulas come in different lengths and angles as well so some there to suit everyone. If you have a reaction to the sticky tape there's a spray which acts as a barrier so no itch in that dept either.
> Someone came up with the idea of using a yoyo as a pretend pump ie, yoyo in pocket and string stuck to tum with a bit of tape. If you try that I promise I wont tell if you play with the yoyo



I will try with the yoyo idea, I was going to make one this weekend but I will see I can find a yoyo


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> I found when I was on trial that if you put the pump in a couple of winter wooly socks that helps as well. I have been told about the hips and tummy as well. Were you wearing something that had no pockets? And was it uncomfortable in your bra?



Bet they wernt as cool as these http://www.ipsox.co.uk/


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> I found when I was on trial that if you put the pump in a couple of winter wooly socks that helps as well. I have been told about the hips and tummy as well. Were you wearing something that had no pockets? And was it uncomfortable in your bra?



I had a dress on & didn't want the strap to show if I wore it round my neck & couldn't wear it round my tummy due to how the fabric sat.

It wasn't uncomfortable, I put it down the side on the cup towards my arm.

Where do you live? Is there a forum meet near you where you could meet some of us & speak to those on the pump if it helps?


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Bet they wernt as cool as these http://www.ipsox.co.uk/



They are cool


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I had a dress on & didn't want the strap to show if I wore it round my neck & couldn't wear it round my tummy due to how the fabric sat.
> 
> It wasn't uncomfortable, I put it down the side on the cup towards my arm.
> 
> Where do you live? Is there a forum meet near you where you could meet some of us & speak to those on the pump if it helps?



Thank you for that advice. I have a few people near me but not too many and just came on to see whether people could tell me their experiences.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi again - Roche also do a bra hanger sort of thingy!

I'm not over endowed in that department and were I to wear Holly in the side of my bra, she'd look like a third boob.  Stick it down the middle of the front, and I look like I have a mono-boob !

So with a dress I'll use the bra hanger and either have it at the front or the side, depending on style of dress.

If wearing very little I'll put it in the lanyard thingy round my neck, looks a bit like an MP3 player in a case.  Just that the 'wire' goes downwards instead of up to my ears!  People probably think 'She isn't listening to it and has tucked the ear pieces down her waistband' - if indeed they even notice.

I'm normally found in trousers, so always have a waistband, and I do try to get em with big enough pockets but it's fairly rare I can find em.

I'll be honest and tell you despite really wanting a pump, after the initial euphoria wore off, took 2 or 3 weeks - I began to hate it.

I know exactly why - because I had to really THINK about what I was doing, rather than knowing instantly what I needed to do.  Less bolus or turn my basal down a bit? - you don't have that choice on MDI, any one-off adjustment is normally just done with fast acting, not basal insulin.  And then I thought, Sod you, you heap of electronic junk!  You ain't gonna beat me.

(Sue will remember offering me private telephone counselling - which was lovely of her but I refused, as I knew this was summat that I needed to do for myself.)

And it didn't; another fortnight and I was in love with it again.  And still am 2 years later.


----------



## Mel (Sep 7, 2013)

My 17 year old daughter has an animas vibe , she wouldn't let anyone take the pump away as for wearing it with dresses, we have had no problems - we even put it in the back of a tight low cut dress. She used to feel worried about the tubing being seen , pump bands are a great way of hiding it. Most of the time now she doesn't bother about people seeing it, most seen to think its a mobile or MP3 player and rarely ask. she loves the freedom of no injections, basal doses to suit her, temporary rates for sport and feeling just like any other teenager. she has to change cannulas every other day otherwise she reacts to the adhesive . She uses her tummy and bottom for sites as this is best for her in sport at night it gets clipped onto her PJ trousers .


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

After 47 years of being T1 it is the best up to now. You can always give it back but i bet you will not. Once you have one & see how it works.  A good feature is duel wave. If you where at a buffet over a long period you put on a duel wave. Or if you are enjoying a particular meal & you want some more a couple of pushes of buttons ! Good luck


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 7, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> After 47 years of being T1 it is the best up to now. You can always give it back but i bet you will not. Once you have one & see how it works.  A good feature is duel wave. If you where at a buffet over a long period you put on a duel wave. Or if you are enjoying a particular meal & you want some more a couple of pushes of buttons ! Good luck



Thank you for your advice and I will take it into account, is the dual wave with the Accucheck Roche pump?


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mel said:


> My 17 year old daughter has an animas vibe , she wouldn't let anyone take the pump away as for wearing it with dresses, we have had no problems - we even put it in the back of a tight low cut dress. She used to feel worried about the tubing being seen , pump bands are a great way of hiding it. Most of the time now she doesn't bother about people seeing it, most seen to think its a mobile or MP3 player and rarely ask. she loves the freedom of no injections, basal doses to suit her, temporary rates for sport and feeling just like any other teenager. she has to change cannulas every other day otherwise she reacts to the adhesive . She uses her tummy and bottom for sites as this is best for her in sport at night it gets clipped onto her PJ trousers .



Thank you for sharing your experiences with me. just one question, what are the pump bands?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 7, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences with me. just one question, what are the pump bands?



Here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ3SukbpeU8


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ3SukbpeU8



Oh thanks that helped


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

Other pumps have Duel wave but i have Veo from Medtronic. It is a good feature


----------



## Redkite (Sep 7, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you for your advice and I will take it into account, is the dual wave with the Accucheck Roche pump?


Medtronic Veo calls it dual wave, I think the Accu Chek Combo calls it extended bolus, but it's essentially the same feature, and all the pumps have it available.  It allows you to spread your meal bolus over a number of hours, or split it between part upfront and part spread out over the next few hours.


----------



## Mel (Sep 8, 2013)

you can get them from pump wear,


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 8, 2013)

With the accu chek spirit combo you have the standard bolus (like a pen injection)
Extended so you can draw it out for long meals, dinners, receptions or meals which are digested slowly
Or my new favorite multiwave which mimics the pancreas (you get an immediate bolus then an extended bolus for the rest of the insulin), my training hand book says its helpful for meals which have rapidly & slowly absorbed carbs

(Can anyone tell what I'm currently reading????)


----------



## G3mm4 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your amazing advice.

Just thought I would post a reply to let you know that I have decided to go for the pump!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 22, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you all for your amazing advice.
> 
> Just thought I would post a reply to let you know that I have decided to go for the pump!!
> 
> Thanks again



Fantastic news and thank you for coming back and letting us know.
Any help just shout there's always someone to help


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 24, 2013)

G3mm4 said:


> Thank you all for your amazing advice.
> 
> Just thought I would post a reply to let you know that I have decided to go for the pump!!
> 
> Thanks again



thats brilliant news!


----------

